# Bradbury Bird rescue



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, 

We run a Pet Bird and Wildlife rescue in East Yorkshire and have been doing so for nearly 12 years. 

I've seen a couple of adverts on here of people trying to re-home birds so thought i would advertise our services in case we can help anyone. We have one member who travels down to Bedfordshire and another to North Wales on occasion so may be able to pick up. 

Hope we can help


----------

